# [SOLVED] Joshua-H61-uATX (Joshua) motherboard Query?



## grafowler (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear Community,
I have just bought a new PC which is a HP Pavilion p6-2340ea Desktop, call me old fashioned but I have always had a floppy drive in all my old PC's, I think the motherboard is a Joshua-H61-uATX (Joshua) where abouts is the floppy drive controller on the motherboard that I connect the floppy drive cable to. 
Many thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Joshua-H61-uATX (Joshua) motherboard Query?*

It doesn't have one. Old technology hardly used in these days of inexpensive Thumb drives using USB. It does have 6 USB connectors and 4 SATA connectors.


----------



## grafowler (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Joshua-H61-uATX (Joshua) motherboard Query?*

Thanks for your reply jim


----------

